# جهاز القلب والرئة Heart Lung Machine



## Essa_Marazqa (2 يونيو 2010)

*جهاز القلب والرئة*
*Heart Lung Machine*​ 

*1. تعريف Definition :*
يعمل القلب والرئتان معًا على إبقاء خلايا الجسم وأنسجته مزودة بالأكسجين، إذ يضخ القلب أثناء الدورة الدموية الدم المفتقر إلى الأكسجين إلى الرئتين، ثم يستلم الدم المؤكسج من الرئتين لتوزيعه إلى باقي الجسم، ولكن يمكن للقلب أن يصاب بأمراض مختلفة أو الصدمات تعطله عن وظيفته، وقد يلزم في بعض الحالات إجراء عملية جراحية تسمى بجراحة القلب المفتوح، والتي يتم فيها فتح الصدر وكشف القلب لعلاج الإصابة، وقد يلزم أثناء هذه الجراحة أيقاف الدم عن القلب لإصلاحه أو إصلاح الصمامات أو أجزاء أخرى منه، وهنا ظهرت ضرورة وجود جهاز يسمح للجراح بإيقاف القلب عن العمل، وفي نفس الوقت المحافظة على استمرار الدورة الدموية، سمي بجهاز القلب والرئة Heart Lung Machine.
www.4electron.com
*2. الغرض من استخدام الجهاز Purposes: *
يستخدم جهاز القلب والرئة بشكل أساسي ليؤمن تدفق الدم ونجاح الوظيفة التنفسية للمريض المتوقف قلبه في هذه الأثناء, فيصبح الجراحون قادرين على القيام بالعديد من العمليات التي لايمكن أن تتم إلا بوجود الجهاز مثل الزرعات والوصلات الإكليلية (CABG) , أو عمليات القلب المفتوح لإصلاح الصمامات, أو إصلاح الشذوذ في النظمية القلبية, أو توسيع الوصلة الأبهرية، والعديد من العمليات القلبية الأخرى, أي بكلمات أخرى، يقدم جهاز القلب والرئة فائدة توقف الحركة للقلب في العمليات القلبية التي يجب أن تتم بدون وجود جريان دموي في القلب.

في وحدات العناية المشددة ,وغرف العمليات ومخابر القثاطر، يستخدم جهاز القلب والرئة لتأمين تدفق الدم وتأمين التنفس، وبالتالي تم الاستعاضة عن القلب أو الرئة غير السليمين بهذه التكنولوجيا, مزودة المريض بحاجته من الغذيات والأكسجين ريثما يتماثل الشفاء.




​ 

www.4electron.com
*3. مبدأ العمل : *
إن مبدأ عمل جهاز القلب والرئة هو مبدأ بسيط نسبيا مقارنة بالتقنيات الطبية الأخرى، إذ يفرغ الدم االقاتم ( المكربن أو المشبع بغاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون CO2 ) من حجرات القلب الأعلى ( عن طريق مبدأ فرق الضغوط كما هو موضح بالصورة التالية ) إلى خزان, ومن الخزان يضخ الدم إلى المؤكسج Oxygenator أو ما يسمى الرئة الصناعية، وهنا تتم عملية تبادل الأكسجين حيث يمر الدم على سطح معدٍّ مسبقاً ليسمح بتبادل الأكسجين, ثم يوصل غاز الأكسجين إلى السطح البيني الموجود بين الدم والجهاز، فتبدأ كريات الدم الحمراء باقتناص جزيئات الأكسجين, وبالتالي أصبح الدم أحمر اللون (قانئاً \ مؤكسجاً ) مما يدل على غناه بالأكسجين وجاهزيته للوصول إلى الأنسجة المختلفة من الجسم, في النهاية يقوم جهاز القلب والرئة بضخ الدم القانئ إلى المريض ثانية عن طريق وصلة أنبوبية مرتبطة بالدوران الشرياني. إن دارة القلب والرئة هي دارة مستمرة إذ طالما أن الدم القانئ يضخ في الجسم فالدم القاتم سيعود منه إلى القلب مكملاً الدارة. 





 
_مبدأ عمل فرق الضغط_​ 


في الواقع، تعد أجهزة القلب والرئة الحديثة أعقد من النموذج المذكور سابقاً, حيث إن المؤكسج يمر بعمليات وإجراءات ضرورية أخرى لإتمام عملية القلب المفتوح. 
أولاً : أي دم يتسرب من الدورة الدموية ويسيل في مكان العملية حول القلب يجب أن يشفط ويعاد إلى المضخة, وخاصية الشفط هذه من الممكن حدوثها بدون تخثر لوجود كمية كبيرة من الهيبارين المقدم سلفاً للمريض. وبهذه العملية يتم الحفاظ على دم المريض خلال العملية ضمن شروط تخزينية حيوية جيدة ويغنيه عن عمليات نقل الدم غير المفضلة. 
ثانياً : من الممكن التحكم بدرجة حرارة المريض عن طريق إما تبريد أو تسخين الدم أثناء عبوره في الجهاز من خلال المبادل الحراري، وهذه الخاصية مهمة لأنها تتيح للجراحين استخدام الجسم كأداة حفظ لوظيفة القلب والأعضاء الحيوية الأخرى خلال فترة دوران الدم , ويمكن لمضخة الجهاز أن توصل إلى تجهيز يمكن فيه إضافة الأدوية والمواد المخدرة إلى الدم الموجود في الجهاز. يوضح المخطط الصندوقي التالي العناصر المهمة في جهاز القلب والرئة. 




​ 
المخطط الصندوقي لعمل جهاز القلب الرئة​ 


*4. مراحل تشغيل الجهاز :*
لبداية تشغيل جهاز القلب والرئة يقوم الجراحون أولاً بتعطيل نظام التخثر في الدم, وبدون ذلك فدم المريض سوف يتخثر مباشرة بعد ملامسته للأنابيب البلاستيكية وللسطوح الصناعية في الجهاز، وتتم عملية التعطيل هذه من خلال مادة مميعة للدم تدعى بالهيبارين، وبمجرد أن يميع الدم يتم وضع انبوب ارتشاحي في الحجرة العلوية من القلب (الأذين الأيمن) ويقوم هذا الأنبوب بسحب الدم المكربن من المريض إلى جهاز القلب والرئة, بعد ذلك يتم وضع أنبوب أصغر في النظام الشرياني، وهكذا يمكن للدم القانئ أن يعود للجسم، وأفضل مكان يمكن وضعه فيه هو الأورطة (الأبهر)، وتشرح الصورة التالية الوصل المثالي للقنيّات إلى قلب مريض يخضع لعملية زرع وصلة شريانية إكليلية (CABG) وذلك قبل بداية عملية الدوران في الجهاز، وبمجرد أن تمت عملية وصل كل من القنيّة إلى المريض والأنابيب إلى الجهاز (عن طريق الأنابيب البلاستيكية) سيتولى الجهاز عملية الضخ بدلاً من القلب، وستبدو الوصلات كماهو مبين في الصورة جانباً.




 
_تركيب واستخدام الجهاز أثناء العملية_​ 


خلال فترة الدورة الدموية الاصطناعية يُقاد الجهاز من قبل مختص يدعى بمراقب التروية الدموية ( perfusionist) وهذا الشخص يكون مدرّباً على الجهاز ومكوناته, ووظيفته الرئيسية هي مراقبة كل من: أداء المضخات, توصيل الدم إلى المريض, محتوى الدم من الأكسجين والبارامترات الحيوية الأخرى، مما يعطي للجراح الفرصة للتركيز على الجراحة بحد ذاتها غير عابئ بالتروية, وعلى أي حال، فإن عمليات جهاز القلب والرئة مثال ممتاز على عمل الفريق الطبي. 




​ 
مراقب التروية الدموية Perfusionist​ 


بعد أن تتم عملية معالجة مشاكل القلب وبعد أن تستعاد ضربات القلب تدريجياً, يصبح من الممكن نزع الأنابيب من المريض ويعكس مفعول الهيبارين من خلال تقديم مضاد له يسمى بالبروتامين.

*5. أجزاء جهاز القلب والرئة : *
*1- الخزان Reservoir:* يقوم الخزان بجمع وحمل الدم, ويستخدم في العادة لجمع الدماء النازفة من مكان العملية ولتخزين الدماء الزائدة أثناء توقف القلب والرئة, وتتم عملية تصريف الدم من خلال قوى الجاذبية وفرق الضغط وأحياناً بمساعدة مخلٍّ خاص. أما حركة الدم خلال بقية أجزاء الدارة فسوف تحتاج إلى مضخة.




 
_الخزان_​ 


*2- المضخة Pump :* صممت خلال السنوات الأخيرة صممت من المضخات، ولكن المضختين الأكثر استخداماً هي المضخة الدحروجية roller pump والمضخة التي تعتمد على القوة النابذة centrfuginal pump. المضخة الدحروجية هي مضخة إزاحة موجبة لتيار الدم، وهي أكثر إنتاجية وجدوى من غيرها من المضخات, وتتكون من دحروجين متوضعين على نهاية ذراع دوّارة والتي تنقل الدم عن طريق ضغط الأنابيب دافعة إياه أمامياً وبنبضات ضعيفة, ويمكن تعديل كلّ من معدّل وسرعة الدوران وضغط الإغلاق لتعديل التدفق, على العكس من المضخة التي تعتمد على القوة النابذة والتي تستخدم رفّاصاً مغناطيسي صمم لإيجاد ضغط تفاضلي بين القسم الداخلي والخارجي لأنابيب توصيل الدم. ومن الجدير بالذكر، أنه قد تم استبدال المضخة الدحروجية بالمضخة التي تعتمد على القوة النابذة في أكبر المراكز الطبية لأنها أقل أذية لعناصر الدم.
www.4electron.com



 
_مضخة تعتمد على القوة النابذة من شركة DRE ونلاحظ لوحة التحكم التي تتيح التحكم بسرعة دوران المضخة وبالتالي سرعة تدفق الدم_​ 





 
_المضخة العاملة بالقوة النابذة_​ 


*3- المبادل الحراري ( Heat exchanger ) : *وهو يستخدم أولاً: لتخفيض درجة حرارة الدم والجسم خلال جراحة القلب, وثانياً: للتحكم بانخفاض درجات الحرارة مقللاً من متطلبات واستهلاك طاقة الجسم مما يسمح بتخفيض أو حتى إيقاف تدفق الدم في أنابيب الجهاز، وهي حالة ضرورية في بعض الأحيان خلال بعض مراحل العملية, كما أنه يسمح برفع حرارة الجسم والدم عند انتهاء العملية. 
*4- المؤكسج Oxygenator :* هناك نوعان شهيران للمؤكسجات المستخدمة في أجهزة القلب والرئة: المؤكسج الفقاعي Bubble Oxygenator والمؤكسج الغشائي Membrane Oxygenator، ستتناول في دراستنا المؤكسج الغشائي فقط بعد أن أثبت فعاليته بالمقارنة مع المؤكسج الفقاعي الذي بطل استخدامه لما فيه من تخريب لعناصر الدم وتخريشها.




 
_المؤكسج_​ 


*- المؤكسج الفقاعي Bubble Oxygenator : *
يؤدي المؤكسج وظيفة الرئة من حيث تعريض الدم للأكسجين, وهو قابل للاستخدام مرة واحدة فقط ويحتوي على ( 2 إلى 4 متر مربع ) من الغشاء النفوذ للغاز وغير النفوذ للدم السائل, ويجري الدم على جهة من الغشاء بينما يجري الأكسجين على الجهة الأخرى, ويكون معدل الأكسجة في المؤكسج مشابهاً لمعدله في التنفس الطبيعي, ويبلغ معدل التدفق في المؤكسج ( 3 إلى 5 ليتر / دقيقة ) وتدفق الغاز ( 40 إلى 60 % ) من تدفق الدم, وضغط الأكسجين الجزئي تقريباً 65%. حالما يمر الدم عبر المؤكسج تتم عملية توصيل الأكسجين عبر السطح البيني بين الدم والأكسجين من خلال الغشاء النفوذ للأكسجين فقط سامحاً لكرية الدم الحمراء باقتناص جزيئات الأكسجين مباشرة. من ميزات الغشاء أنه يسمح للأكسجين بالخروج فقط ولايسمح له بدخول الفيبر, ويصنع غشاء المؤكسج من مادة البولي بروبلين الكاره للماء Hydrophobic Polypropelen. 
www.4electron.com 



 
_عمل المؤكسج في الدارة_​


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (3 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ليدي لين (3 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم جزاك الله الف خير انا من محبي هذا الجهاز جدا واتمنى العمل عليه واتمنى منك فائدتنا اذا كنت تمتلك معلومات عن جهاز الECMO machine
مشكور جدا


----------



## G A (3 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 يونيو 2010)

مهندس محمد يامن قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 

شكرا لمرورك الطيب​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 يونيو 2010)

ليدي لين قال:


> اخي الكريم جزاك الله الف خير انا من محبي هذا الجهاز جدا واتمنى العمل عليه واتمنى منك فائدتنا اذا كنت تمتلك معلومات عن جهاز الecmo machine
> مشكور جدا


 

اهلا بكي أختنا

وشكرا لمرورك العطر

وان شاء الله رح أحاول أامن المطلوب​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 يونيو 2010)

g a قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


 

شكرا للمرور​


----------



## غضنفر (22 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (18 أغسطس 2010)

غضنفر قال:


> الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


 

شكرا لمرورك العطر

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ابراهيم الزين (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ولكن هنالك مقوله ان الاشخاص الذين اجريت لهم عمليات قلب مفتوح او زراعة قلب يقال انهم تتغير مشاعرهم تزوقهم للاشياء ويتغير تفاعلهم معها وتتغير تصرفاتهم والسبب هو ان الله تحدث عن القلب مثلا في قلوبهم مرض وران في قلوبهم وقاسيه قلوبهم ورحماء القلوب ويقال ان هذه الصفات ايضا تنتقل مع القلب فمدي صحة ذلك؟


----------



## عباس اللامي (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير ونتمنى عطاءا" اوفر ان شاء الله
*


----------



## فداء (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## العيون الدامعة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورة أختي الكريمة على هذا الموضوع


----------



## العيون الدامعة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورة أختي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ابراهيم الزين قال:


> ولكن هنالك مقوله ان الاشخاص الذين اجريت لهم عمليات قلب مفتوح او زراعة قلب يقال انهم تتغير مشاعرهم تزوقهم للاشياء ويتغير تفاعلهم معها وتتغير تصرفاتهم والسبب هو ان الله تحدث عن القلب مثلا في قلوبهم مرض وران في قلوبهم وقاسيه قلوبهم ورحماء القلوب ويقال ان هذه الصفات ايضا تنتقل مع القلب فمدي صحة ذلك؟


 

صديقي ابراهيم اولا شكرا لمرورك الطيب لموضوعي

ثانيا من اجريت له عمليات قلب مفتوح فقط فهو لم يتغير عليه شيء قط

اما زراعة القلب

فكل ما ذكرته صحيح مئة بالمئة​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (1 أكتوبر 2010)

عباس اللامي قال:


> *جزاك الله كل خير ونتمنى عطاءا" اوفر ان شاء الله*


 

شكرا لمرورك الطيب يا عزيزي​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (1 أكتوبر 2010)

فداء قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك



اهلا بك اخت فداء

الشكر لمرورك العطر

بارك الله فيكِ​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (1 أكتوبر 2010)

العيون الدامعة قال:


> مشكورة أختي الكريمة على هذا الموضوع


 

شكرا لك اختي الكريمة لمرورك

لكن انا اخو لكِ ان شاء الله

م. عيسى المرازقه


----------



## مهندسة بصراوية (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك اله خير شكرا عالمعلومات القيمة


----------



## medical.eng89 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر جهودك الطيبة 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## العيون الدامعة (24 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الكريم ، أود أنا أسأل عن أعطال هذا الجهاز وطريقة صيانتها، وكم هي مقدار القدرة التي يعمل بيها الجهاز ؟

والمضخة هل هي ماطور ؟ لانه وبصراحة طلب مني أستاذ مادة الاجهزة الطبية تقرير عن هذا الموضوع ونحن في 

العراق وفي مدينتي بالأخص هذا الجهاز غير متوفر في المشافي................. 

أرجو ان أجد الاجابة ولك جزيل الشكر.....................


----------



## yahya altawili (5 يونيو 2011)

blease giveme service manual for somatom AR.T


----------



## ماجدالمهندسالكردي (10 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## ماجدالمهندسالكردي (10 يونيو 2011)

اني مهندس من العراق واذا رايدة مساعدة اكدر اساعدج بس شكتب هسة اذا تريدين عندي ملفات ادزها بالميل


----------



## eng_walidh (13 يونيو 2011)

الله ينور على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## هازي (15 يونيو 2011)

mashkourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (29 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا

وشكرا لكم لمروركم بموضوعي


----------

